# American Apparel relabeling



## jonbapparel (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I purchased some American Apparel shirts and wanted to relabel/re tag them with my logo. Has anyone run into problems with AA? Also, do I need to provide my own care tag or can I keep the original one?

My design is printed using plastisol and can't be ironed, however the shirt doesn't say anything about not ironing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Has anyone run into problems with AA?


No, there are no problems with that.



> Also, do I need to provide my own care tag or can I keep the original one?


Either way works fine.



> My design is printed using plastisol and can't be ironed, however the shirt doesn't say anything about not ironing.


You may want to create a new care tag that puts that info in there then.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

If i'm not mistaken, can't you just buy shirts from AA without a tag label on them? I thought I read that somewhere on AA website.


----------



## all things shirt (May 8, 2007)

I know AA has a private labeling program. AA will manufacture the shirts with your labels. I am not sure what the minimum is for this.


----------

